# Star High Five, Trib 9.5, or?



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Considering a smaller boat to add to the fleet as my 14' Trib is often (usually) overkill on day trips in my neck of the woods. I make it work, but it's - well - work. Love to have something I can put on the rack if so inclined and sometimes paddle sometimes row. Thoughts?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Subscribed.


I bought my 13' Trib because my 15.5' boat was too big for day trips with my small family of 4. 13' became perfect when the kids got bigger and brought friends. Then took it on a couple overnights as the only passenger and started thinking about 10'-11' boats. haha.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If you are looking in the 9 foot range there is the RMR Cloud too. There is the OG as well in the Hyside Mini-Me. There are a slew of mini-rafts in the 10.5' range too. I had a buddy take his Cloud 9 down Westwater as an R1 and it was scary but fun to watch in a few spots... he got trashed in Skull pretty hard at low water.

I had a Hyside Mini-Max until a few months ago. It definitely makes for a "sporty" ride. It is surprisingly capable for shorter multi-day trips. I took it down Gates of Lodore and a Dolores trip and it did great. I took it on a bunch of day trips both as an R2 and a mini oar rig. Did numbers at low water with a buddy R2ing it and it did great. I also took it down the Eagle from Dowd Chutes to Edwards (class IV at the top and bottom) in oar rig mode and it did great there too. Finally...I took it down Browns Canyon in oar rig mode at 4000...and that took it beyond my comfort zone. 

Paddle Cats are another option. RMR Phatcat, NRS Star Slice (or Slice XL if you want a bit bigger) and the more premium options of the Hyside Paddlecat and Aire Sabertooth. Definitely more stable and maybe quicker...and just as easy to pack down or toss on top of a vehicle.

The little boats are certainly more unstable then a larger boat like your 14'er... but they are also faster and more maneuverable and easier to toss around too. I ended up getting a little creek cat in the form of a 14' Hyside Thundercat with the Nexus Frame and am pretty happy with the switch. Still carries stuff, is faster and more stable, and I'm much more comfortable pushing my limits in bigger water. I kind of want to get some 12' Nimbus tubes as well but have so far held off. Kinda want some 11' Sotar Legend tubes since I have the 14' already and would only want the smaller tubes for super tight stuff and 11'ers would fit down tighter stuff.

I think it will come down to how many people you might want to take with you. The 9' group is basically a R2 machine. You could maybe squeeze an R3 mode out of it but it will be tight. The 10.5' and the paddle cats are great with R3 and R4. If you never plan on taking another person a small Creek Cat might be a great way to go. I love my Hyside (and honorable mention to the Sotar Legend and Aire Wave Destroyer series in the "premium segment"), but NRS is making the Star Kima cat in three sizes now and that is a great value. Lastly... this company GoLite has partnered with a couple of companies and makes an "expedition cataraft" package that is super light weight. They get their tubes from Jacks Plastic and their frame is made by Whitewater Machine Works and the whole thing packs down into 2 checked baggage sized packages that with oars and a seat don't exceed the 50 pound weight limit (if you get the oars they specify). I have two friends that have one and they love it. One buddy took his down the Salt this year and it did amazing.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Cloud 9 is a fun little boat for sure! My ex has one. We R2d it down the Chattooga last summer and had a ball. She's still using it without me which is very gratifying since I was the one who got her into the game to begin with. I think I'd really love a Storm, but I fear the weight is just over the line of what I'd be comfy putting on my rack, at least by myself.


----------



## nvchukar (Aug 5, 2019)

I bought a trib 9.5 for the same reason you are looking for a smaller boat. I put a riverboat works frame on it. It has been through some pretty rowdy classIII no probs. I absolutely love it.


----------

